# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Các sản phẩm gia công CNC >  cần tìm đơn vị sản xuất chuỗi bi sắt, inox

## quangtvdt

chào cả nhà, hiện tại em đang cần một đơn vị chuyển sản xuất mặt hàng này với số lượng lớn, nó là một chuỗi các bi sắt bằng inox hoặc vật liệu sắt sử dụng vào mục đích làm đồ trang trí, vậy bác nào biết thoặc có khả nẳng làm thì chia sẻ giúp em với ạ, em cảm ơn

----------

dongtamktcn

----------


## TNK

chưa hiểu ý bạn lắm, đã sắt sao còn inox, gửi hình ảnh hoặc mô hình vào mai : congtytnk@gmail.com

----------

